# Riding in Switzerland



## Mtbrat (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi 

So our next off-road, overseas mission is Switzerland. 

So we are looking for information/advice/feedback on commerical off-road tours in Switzerland - at least a week long, but not more than 2 weeks. 

Cheers
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey rat,

I have not done this myself, but I've been researching runs in the Swiss Alps (in particular) for the last year. There are many threads about it and how and who to go to. Just look up Swiss Alps or Alps and you'll find lots of info.

Make sure to come back with some pictures!


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

So many places to ride. Pick one. If you're in Zürich, drop in on a friend of mine there. He'll give you a million places to ride around the area and other places. If you go south by Geneva, I've got other people down there that you can check in with. If you're in Germany, you better check with me. 

For the most part, don't expect that much singletrack. You will, however, find some amazing views and some generally fun riding.


----------



## Mtbrat (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks

sounds like a grand plan

At the moment, I am looking at this

http://www.ridebig.com/swissalps.html


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Looks pretty cool! If you have any questions, let me know.

Also, check with Christoph. His english is very good and his shop in Zürich is quite cool.

http://www.singlespeed.ch
http://www.laflammerouge.ch/


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

www.Trail.ch in Switzerland








Gemmi Trail Valais

cu


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

maps

www.singletrailmap.ch

if you are comming to zurich i can guide you

you can see som pics i've took at the singlespeed championships tht i've organized this year

http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157601560696196/

a lot more here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/

christoph


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

There's Christoph... above. Thanks man!

Oh... I'm in some of those pics too.


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

here



















maybe here behind the other guy










yess



















what happened to that bike? allready sold it?

all pics are taken around zurich

where i've opened my bikeshop this year (august)

i have a few testbikes wich can can olaso be rentetd (CC-HT, 29er HT, singlespeed bikes, cyclocross)

i will have cycling maps and can maybe guide people when the shop is closed
i want to do that but i have to see what happens then next year

there are also some social rides and maybe some friends of mine who can guide t

...

zurich is 1hour away from the center of the alps and 3 hours from the italian border (by train)

....

s


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for posting these pics. I'll actually be looking for riding spots around Zurich while meeting a friend from time to time.


----------



## Mtbrat (Jan 6, 2004)

oooh, now that's on the money

thanks, I will be in touch 

:thumbsup:


----------



## the.vault (Oct 11, 2006)

*Bike Vacation in Switzerland*

I took a trip a trip in Switzerland last summer.

It was with BikeVerbier. In Verbier, souther Switzerland closer to Geneva. The rides were guided. We usually did one climb a day ~ 1500m with 2-3 descents. The riding is really steep.

Lodgings were in a Chauteau, big ski house. They cooked for us and the food was really good. It was about $1000 with transfer from the airport, food an lodging for a week, and guided rides for 5 days. We were on own for food one day. A bowl of French Fries for 4 four people was $50.

Bike Village. Also has a similar set-up. http://www.bikevillage.co.uk/

It worked out really good, for me. The groups who went at that time all got along well. 
By the same token I can see how being in house with 12-13 other people, you don't know, the odds could be against you.


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

I used to guide tours in the Swiss and French Jura for these guys. They now offer a couple of guided bike tours through the Alps.


----------

